# Haunt of the Falls 2012



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

Hello Everyone. Well, I have a few pictures to post here of my display. I also have one of a witch crash which I wanted to post but maybe not make a whole separate thread about it.

This winter, we are going to demo a room of the old plaster and lath to get rid of the peeling paint, lead, and holes from old duct work. So I figured why not incorporate the room into Halloween for the party. I still have to make up a Broom Testing Area sign, or Don't Text and Fly etc. but here is the initial concept.










Here is the Grave keeper Alfred









And here is Alfred with his girlfriends.... Actually Homecoming pictures for a neighbor and her friends. 









I have some pictures of the yard and the side mud slinging politicians that I will hopefully load in soon.

Enjoy the teaser pics though.


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

That witch outline in the wall is really, really, funny. I think the tag line "Don't Text and Fly" would be a real winner. Not sure if that would qualify for the fourm's $20 challenge, but that is very ingenious. As long as you have a wall that you are going to demo.....:jol:


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Your witch crash is the funniest I have ever seen!!


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Mar 3, 2012)

This qualifies as extreme for sure!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That first shot is a hoot


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

Thanks all, I will have to get some outside pictures up soon. My phone took blurry ones and I need to download the good ones from the camera, maybe tonight if I get the chance.


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

Ok, so here are a few more pics.

The first series is from my mud slinging no partisan display


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

Here are a few of the House


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Your Mud slinging is a hoot!!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

LOL love the mud!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I love the little mudslingers!

Oh, and I don't want to scare you or anything, but I think you have a major spider infestation:googly:


----------



## Mystic Manor (Apr 17, 2009)

You did an awesome job. Very creative!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Ha, ha, haaa!!! I love the mudslinging skellies!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

Wow, it looks great. I love the mud slingers too. Brilliant use of the mini-skellies. The grave digger guy looks WAY too real. I think I saw him move.


----------



## debbietrs (Oct 9, 2012)

The grave digger is the best. Love it.


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

Thanks for the comments all. I am still working on setting up. Flicker lamps lighting the side walk, projection ghost in the window, and now some inside decorations like this in my Dining room. Basically, everything I could think I would need after watching the Walking Dead seasons.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:I just adore this! I am so impressed! How did you get your beef netting spider webs to stretch that much??? This is only my second year with them, and I can't get nearly that much stretch out of mine. Very cool graveyard, and the climbing skellies are awesome! I really love what you have done, it is first class.


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

The only thing I did with the netting was put in the wash with rit dye to make it glow. Other than that, the netting stretches one way more than another and I cut large pieces. One on the ceiling is probably 12 feet to start with. Just start at a corner, start stapling away, and then cut into it with a new razor blade, then restaple in the center to make it have a 3 dimension pull to it.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Everything looks great. My jaw literally dropped when I saw the witch outline and exposed wall lath! At first I thought it had to be something you made and hung on the wall. I couldn't believe you would purposely knock out plaster. It is so cool and creative. I also love the mud slinging skelli's. Nice work!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

How did you pose the little mud slingers...?


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Love them mudslingers. Gave me a chuckle after a long week at work. Some fun stuff in your yard and on the house. Great Job!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Fantastic display! I love the big spider, and the skellies. Agree with the grave digger being very lifelike. Great job!


----------



## kauldron (Oct 17, 2011)

Awesome display. The mudslinging is hilarious!


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

I posed the mud slingers with some wire wrapped on the arm and into the shoulder and a rebar stake under the skellies to hold them up. A zip tie around the rebar and the pelvis and it was all good.


----------

